# How bad!!!



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Rabbit Hutch + Rain Cover + Rabbit + Accessories on eBay (end time 22-Feb-10 17:46:46 GMT)

Just take a look at how little room that bunny has in that excuse for a hutch  

Can anyone offer this little bun a home? im not far from there and can help with a bunny run.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

OMG thats awful

Poor thing...

I hope someone can do something before the listing is removed..


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Awwww that is sooo small!!! That poor rabbit!!


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG  I wish I could, I wouldn't even have my piggies in a hutch that small, there's only just enough room for him to lay in that area this is awful, why sell when you could just as easily take him somewhere he'll be cared for, people like this should be banned from ebay.....in fact pet sales should be....
Clare xx


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Clare7435 said:


> OMG  I wish I could, I wouldn't even have my piggies in a hutch that small, there's only just enough room for him to lay in that area this is awful, why sell when you could just as easily take him somewhere he'll be cared for, people like this should be banned from ebay.....in fact pet sales should be....
> Clare xx


Pet sales are banned from ebay. Thats why frags has put it on here to see if someone can help as ebay will delete the listing and god knows what will happen to the poor rabbit if they dont sell "it"


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Its gone.

Where was it located?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Essex but ive already managed to contact them telling them i wanted the bun only  will let you know what they say.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Pet sales are banned from ebay. Thats why frags has put it on here to see if someone can help as ebay will delete the listing and god knows what will happen to the poor rabbit if they dont sell "it"


Oh no the poor thing I hope someone gets to it before ebay do then....it's awfull I will never understand this kind of thing 
Clare xx


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

frags said:


> Essex but ive already managed to contact them telling them i wanted the bun only  will let you know what they say.


Way to go Frags...Bunny hero....keep us posted  xx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

i managed to click back and get a pic, this is the living quarters of the hutch you can see the bun in...


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

frags said:


> Essex but ive already managed to contact them telling them i wanted the bun only  will let you know what they say.


Yay well done you


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

frags said:


> i managed to click back and get a pic, this is the living quarters of the hutch you can see the bun in...


That's just plain Cruel....and I'm sure it's illegal in the eyes of the rspca isn't there guidlines on hutch sizes depending on what you keep in them, I think gunie pigs can live in one that small but not a bloody rabbit surely....I wouldnt even let a rabbit use that for just sleeping...they need to stretch and relax not to mention be able to get up on their back legs.....shocked isnt the word 
Clare xx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

I dont plan on keeping the bun only to be mearly a foster mummy


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

I also have the phone number and the advert description

Hi, 

Here we have all you will need if you are looking to get a pet rabbit, In the sale will be a white albino lion head rabbit, a neally new Rabbit Hutch with a rain cover, accessories include Brush, Water Bottle & Feeding Bowl.

For personal reasons our daughter can no longer look after this rabbit, the new owner will need to give it lots of love and a good home. We as parents have looked after it as best as possible but it needs someone to love it as any pet deserve.

To be honest this was a birthday present that just didn't go as well as what we expected, we ended up spending about £110 on all of the above so someone has a chance to grab a bargin.

Pay via Paypal or cash on collection 

Any Questions please call 07******** ( Michael )


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

frags said:


> I dont plan on keeping the bun only to be mearly a foster mummy


hmmmmm is that a porky pie???


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> hmmmmm is that a porky pie???


Well i have a very good friend who is after a bun and i offered her 1 of mine for free as i know it would be well cared for, she then asked a little about my lot and we both came to the conclusion that mine were too big for her so maybe i can rehome him with her.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

heres another pic


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh i hope so hun

Let us know how you get on x


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I still have the page open on my laptop for the bun. How did you copy those pics>? It wont let me


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I still have the page open on my laptop for the bun. How did you copy those pics>? It wont let me


Just enlarge them then right click and save 

I will let you know if i get a reply.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

awww poor little thing, makes me want to cry, i just dont understand how people think thats ok??? Well done Frags hope you get him, he looks like a stunner x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

keep us posted, he looks lovely,


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

poor bunny can't even take a propoer hop in that :crying:

Let us know how you get on Frags, hope we can find this little one a nice home


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Not heard anything this morning


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Can't believe how awful and ill minded that ebayer was - glad to see it removed!
But the poor little bun...


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

I did save the phone number  so if i havent heard il call them


----------

